# Singer Embroidery Machine...Is It Worth It?



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

I was looking at getting an embroidery machine, and started talking to some sewing supply shops. They recommended a Singer. It's a single head, single needle machine. I know it's more of a home-use or hobby machine, but is the quality decent? I primarily sell to local bands, who currently use sharpies to design their stuff. I would like to offer embroidering services, but I don't have the money or the space for a larger commercial machine. I was just wondering if I should go with the Singer, or if I would be better off saving up for something like the Brother PC600. I know changing colors is going to be a pain.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Just save some more and go for a 9, 12 or 15 needle machine. Industrial type is better too.


----------

